
CBS makes Star Trek: Picard pilot free on YouTube for a limited time - furcyd
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/01/watch-the-first-episode-of-star-trek-picard-free-on-youtube/
======
cgrealy
And of course, it's region-locked.... proving, once again, that media
companies do not understand the internet.

FWIW, I quite enjoyed the first episode and am looking forward to watching the
rest of the series.

